# Time Travel



## ScottW (Apr 17, 2003)

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/wwn/20030319/104808600007.html


----------



## toast (Apr 17, 2003)

I need to meet this guy !


----------



## Androo (Apr 17, 2003)

that's neat. He got a lot of money, but went to jail. Everything is like buying something, you walk out with an item but you must pay for it. As for time travel, time travel can be made, but not in a sense as going back, but moving forward would be possible, unless you reverse time itself, which is not possible using electricity. Scott, that is a strange article you found and is most likely not true, but it's pretty cool.... reminds me of the great movie Donnie Darko, 2000.
Time travel doesn't exist, remember that. Probably tv and movies would lead us to believe that it's real, but it can't be scientifically possible!


----------



## mr. k (Apr 17, 2003)

man, thats an awesome story...


> In a bid for leniency, Carlssin has reportedly offered to divulge "historical facts" such as the whereabouts of Osama Bin Laden and a cure for AIDS.





> Officials are quite confident the "time-traveler's" claims are bogus. Yet the SEC source admits, "No one can find any record of any Andrew Carlssin existing anywhere before December 2002."


so it MUST be true!  
i really wish i could take $800 and make 350 mil in a few weeks - let me meet this guy!
im gonna get him to take me to the future...


----------



## habilis (Apr 18, 2003)

I must admit it's intriging, but if time travel was at all possible in the classical sense, we would already know it. Our world would be filled with time travelers and converging timelines and realities. The whole problem with this guys story is that if he was from the future, his presence in 'his past' - 'our present' would drastically change the future and thereby affect the future in a chain reaction of altered events that would bring about his never being born in the future so how could he be here now? 

It's like a cheesy version of Back to the Future.


----------



## ScottW (Apr 18, 2003)

For some reason, I have the twilight zone music dancing in my head after read the last post.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, no, not exactly.  One would say that he had been here, so in fact he _had_ to travel back, or _that_ would change the future.  And, if he had changed the future to where he wasn't born, he'd still be here.  He's outside of his timestream, so to speak, so it wouldn't affect him.  Perhaps if he went back, then something might happen, but that's doubtfull too.

Gotta love those time paradoxes


----------



## Randman (Apr 18, 2003)

Too bad it didn't happen. Yet.

http://66.165.133.65/humor/iftrue/insider.htm


----------



## phatcactus (Apr 18, 2003)

Yeah, really...  The Weekly World News?  Don't you kids ever go to grocery stores?


----------



## mr. k (Apr 18, 2003)

hey it is tight! - (didn't check the source though :b )  But how much fun would that be?


----------



## habilis (Apr 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Well, no, not exactly.  One would say that he had been here, so in fact he had to travel back, or that would change the future.  And, if he had changed the future to where he wasn't born, he'd still be here.  He's outside of his timestream, so to speak, so it wouldn't affect him.*



I thought about it like that too, as in branches or layers of the same time line that would diverge if someone went back in time and changed an event, any event. Like if I went back in time and assainated Hitler, at that point there would be a branching off of the time line into a 2nd reality, creating an alternate future totally independent of this one. In effect that would be the 4th dimension and that's where it gets supernatural and almost to hard to for me to believe. Because how could there be 2 different realities, 2 different worlds, filling the same space at the same time? Way to twilight zone for me...


----------



## chemistry_geek (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble, but this story is COMPLETELY FICTION!  It was first published in an internet tabloid a few months ago, and surprisingly, the Slasdot editors didn't catch it, so many people believe it's real when in fact it is not.

Look here (Urban Legends):

http://www.snopes.com/

It will tell you the history behind this story too.


----------



## Androo (Apr 18, 2003)

ok, in the movie donnie darko, donnie was supposed to die. He changed his destiny. You can't change your destiny, can you? because your destiny is already there, and it cant change. If you do change it, it was already changed by the person before you, making your destiny the same. That's some knowledge i had to let off my chest, and my stomach. i don't mind french fries, but i hate freedom fries.


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey, I never said I believed the story   I was just going on the theories of time travel here 

habilis, it'd be more of a parallel universe than the 4th dimension.  Well, I suppose that would include the 4th dimension as well - occupying the same space but a different time.

Androo, you can change your destiny, but it isn't easy.  The paths aren't set, but they're structured.  If you try to diverge onto another path, you'll find yourself returning to the earlier one at a different point unless you keep changing it.  One small change doesn't really alter the whole, it takes many changes to do that.  You have to get to a point where there's absolutely no way back to the original.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 20, 2003)

Darkshadow: I love figuring out time travel paradoxes in my head. It gives me the same feeling as when I hear "If a tree falls in the forest, and there is no one around to hear it, does it make any noise?". Or the same feeling as when I imagine floating in space with no stars or any planets, just black everywhere.


----------



## fryke (Apr 20, 2003)

The same site talks about S. Hussein appearing  in gay porn movies and hearing voices and other very colourful things. I'd say they have good writers.

However, it's a fun thing to read.


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 20, 2003)

I've been going to snopes.com for years. I found them back when I could only get online at the library. They've always been a very reliable source.


----------



## abyard (Apr 22, 2003)

v. funny story 

General question though...

If he knew about the stocks & shares etc, how come he didn't know he got caught?

Time to dig out "12 Monkeys" and do a bit of revision


----------



## Zeigan (Apr 30, 2003)

Im a little rusty with this so bear with me.  

You guys need to read "Time Travel in Einsteins Universe" by J. Richard Gott.  It covers the major types of time travel and the problems physicists have had with the mathematics.  

The book is a very good read that any level of physics/math person could read( well, most of it).  Or read any book about relativity.  They all touch on it. (Twin paradox)


----------

